# Festplatten Problem



## huxi0 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte letztens mein Windows (Win XP) neu Instalieren. Vorher war Win 7 drauf. Nun hab ich das Problem das dies gar nicht mehr möglich ist. Wenn ich mein Rechner starte kommt er nur bis dort hin, wo er mir anzeigt BIOS Setup F2. Weiter macht er nicht. Er erkennt die Festplatte nicht mehr und ins BIOS komm ich auch nicht. Nun habe ich zum Test, ob die Festplatte noch geht, sie ausgebaut und an ein USB-IDE adapter gesteckt und an mein Laptop ausprobiert. Hab den USB stecker am Leptop rangesteckt und es Funktionierte. Hab dann die Festplatte von dort aus Formatiert. Zugleich hat er mir eine 2. Partition angezeigt ( System reserviert) die hab ich dann unsichtbar gemacht. Ich habe dann die Festplatte wieder am Rechner rangesteckt und es ging immer noch nicht. Kann mir emand Helfen?


----------



## GelbesKüken (3. Oktober 2010)

Hmm hört sich ja eher nach einem Motherboard Problem an, denn sonst solle er eig. wenigstens sagen das kein Bootfähiges Device vorhanden ist.
BIOS Reset könnte meiner Meinung nach vllt. helfen. (Bin aber kein Geek)
Bzw. hast du die HDD ist einem Windoof fähigen Format gespeichert ?
Haste du noch eine 2. HDD drin.
Sind wirklich alle Stecker dran ?
Mit welchem Tool hast du gearbeitet um die HDD zu Formatieren usw. ?


----------



## huxi0 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab sie mit dem Standard von win XP Formatiert. Ich habe danach Eine 20 gb Festpaltte reingemacht und Win XP problemlos instaliert. Hab ich dann aber die andere Festplatte als Slave rangemacht ging wieder gar nichts trotz der anderen Festplatte mit Win XP. Wie speicher ich denn die festplate in ein Windows fähigen Format? Wenn die kleine Festplatte drin ist mit Win komm ich auch ganz normla ins BIOS. Hab auch gerade mit einem Diagnose tool gearbeitet und der Test war erfolgreich


----------



## GelbesKüken (3. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn du sie ohnehin mit Win formatiert hast dann wird sie FAT oder NTFS gemäß formatiert sein.
Es hätte ja auch sein können das du sie mit einem anderen Programm formatiert hast.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Motherboard hast, aber ich habe mal gehört das es den "neuen" egal ist wie die HDDs gejumpert sind, da man es selber im BIOS auswählt, von welcher gebootet werden soll.
Deshalb jumper ich meine seit Jahren nicht mehr und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.
Wenn du sagst das du deine auf Slave gestellt hast denke ich mal das du Jumper benutzt hast ? Dann zieh ihn mal raus, wenn das nichts bringen sollte kannst ihn ja wieder reinstecken.

Bzw. hast du nun 2 HDD mit Win XP drauf drin ? Normalerweise habe ich mir soetwas noch kein Problem gehabt, könnte aber eine Ursache sein. Oder habe ich damit falsch verstanden ?


----------



## huxi0 (3. Oktober 2010)

Nein in moment hab ich nur auf der 20gb Festplatte Win XP drauf. Ich habe die 160 gb Festplatte ohne jumper und mit jumper auf master gestartet. geht beides nicht. Hab die Systen reserviert Partition auch gelöscht und alles neu mit win xp formatiert. Geht alles nicht. Ich hab absolut keine ahnung was ich noch machen soll. Mit einem usb adapter geht es wunderbar auf mein Laptop. Aber es geht nicht auf mein großen Rechner
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hab jetzt beide ran gemacht die 20 gb mit Win XP auf master und die andere auf slave. geht nicht. dann bleibt es auch gleich beim anfang stehen und komm nicht ins bios.....hmm...


----------

